# "Alien" tadpole feast....chicken frog



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tried to find out if this was already posted.....sorry if I repeat posted it....

Pretty weird.......BBC

BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | 'Alien scene' of tadpoles' feast


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

really cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool! Very interesting and somewhat disturbing to watch.

Phil- no humorous comments to go with this one? I was expecting something like "reminds me of a party I went to once..." or something along those lines. Slightly disappointed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I know....I know....utter disapointment.

They can't all be home runs can they?


edit:

Set your voume on high....if you dare.......listen to all those "Licky", "Smacky" ,egg eating sounds.....


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

That is crazy sight, I think im going to make some scrambled eggs.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

My husband was majorly grossed out. My kids and I enjoyed it, though. In contrast, he likes my frogs a little more now...


----------

